# Tank decal for Higgins project?



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 15, 2014)

Has anyone seen these Higgins tank and rack graphics repoped?  Any info on the exact year model of this girls bike project in the last shot would be appreciated.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 15, 2014)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Has anyone seen these Higgins tank and rack graphics repoped?  Any info on the exact year model of this girls bike project in the last shot would be appreciated.




Best i can tell would be 1949 first year for louvered skirt guard.


----------

